# Stay a while and listen... (the Diablo thread)



## KB_314 (2/7/17)

Thought I'd make a thread incase there are fellow "in-sanctuary" vapers 

I was a late-starter as far as the original game, but when Diablo 2 came out, I was in my first year at University in CT. My flatmate bought me a copy for my birthday, and things were never the same again  I honestly played that game for 5 years straight and didn't get bored for a minute. Then, I continued to play it on-and-off for another 5 years or so! It was just a classic in the history of gaming and one of the greatest games of all time imo.

Many many years later, Diablo 3 came out. And I've put in some hours there too. Although at first I was slightly disappointed, they've improved the game tremendously over the past few years and I have really come to enjoy D3, even though the hardcore D2 fans remain disappointed.

Although it looks like there may be a D4, this time much darker and true-to-the-original game, Blizzard just released the Necromancer pack. What an awesome character class and they definitely chose the right D2 class to bring to D3. The gameplay so far looks and feels great. What do you guys think?

I'm tagging @KZOR & @hands - the only two forumites who I know play D3, but hopefully there are more vaping peeps that play this awesome game and maybe we can even have an Ecigssa clan in sanctuary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (2/7/17)

I don't really game much anymore and haven't done D3. But D2 and Titan Quest (pretty similar games) were my two favourites of all time. There is about ten years of my life (or, at least, my evenings and weekends) in those two games. I had one TQ character at level 75 and played every different character in the game (36 in all) to at least level 60. That is a serious time investment. 

Sadly, D2 was before I could take vids on my comp. And even for TQ my vids were pretty low-tech. But I did this one of my Bone Charmer taking down the Hydra, one of the toughest bosses in the game:



And my Harbinger against several Dactyls, the most feared monsters in the game:



I also had a lot of fun with Reflect Damage in Oblivion. My butt-ugly, unarmed, thorny Orc:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/7/17)

Ahh the good old days before kids

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 87hunter (17/10/17)

KB_314 said:


> Thought I'd make a thread incase there are fellow "in-sanctuary" vapers
> 
> I was a late-starter as far as the original game, but when Diablo 2 came out, I was in my first year at University in CT. My flatmate bought me a copy for my birthday, and things were never the same again  I honestly played that game for 5 years straight and didn't get bored for a minute. Then, I continued to play it on-and-off for another 5 years or so! It was just a classic in the history of gaming and one of the greatest games of all time imo.
> 
> ...




I started playing D2 in 2009 when I got my first laptop, I didn't get far in D1.
I then bought D3 out for xbox360 as the expansion came out.

I have a level 59 paladin (one more level) and a level 20 Demon Hunter.
I have finished all 5 acts with my paladin and my Demon Hunter is what I use when my wife and I play together.

My wife does not game, but when pregnant she wanted a saturday to chill and asked me what to play, I put D3 in on the Sat morning and she played through 4 acts that weekend. She still needs to do act 5 but now couldn't be bothered.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (17/10/17)

I am a big diablo fan played from one to three I have also been disappointed with d3 in the beginning but now it's been improved and I am enjoying it. Need to get that necro pack but will wait till its on special. 
Just sad my time is so limited these days I barely get chance to play.

Don't forget torchlight also a classic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (17/10/17)

I played D1, Hellfire, D2, LoD, D3 ... and now RoS 
I have more hours in the above mentioned games than I'd like to admit 

I absolutely love the series and really enjoy how D3 has evolved since launch

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

The first Diablo is what got me into gaming in the first place! I have played that game and still love it to this day, I really wish that they would remaster it or something because the only thing I don't like is the shocking resolution options!

Two and Three were enjoyable enough, but I just fell in love with the dark brutality of the first one. Especially for it's time it really was a dark game, I had to play it without my mother's knowledge because she hated it.

My best friend (who introduced me to it) still gets pissy with me because I will randomly quote the game where it really has no place

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep (17/10/17)

With D1 my mother also frowned when I played it. One of my friends who gets irritated with any game containing magic saw the load screen from D1 and he said: "Is dit die duiwel daai ja dus hy daai."
"Is that the devil, yes that's him." 
Needless to say he didn't really like the series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (17/10/17)

Also been racking up serious hours in D3. Bought D3 at launch, played through twice, then took a few years hiatus. With the release of the Necromancer decided to buy ROS and have put in serious hours in Season 10 and 11.

D1 was a bit before my time, but played D2 to death in my teens.

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter (17/10/17)

I wish D2 had expandable inventories, I'm a hoarder and in those days didn't have the setup to dump stuff on other players. D3 act 3 is my favourite of all the acts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (17/10/17)

87hunter said:


> I wish D2 had expandable inventories, I'm a hoarder and in those days didn't have the setup to dump stuff on other players. D3 act 3 is my favourite of all the acts.



In d2 you could use sandbox to run two instances of d2 then create a lan game and dump your stuff on a newly created character.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

Friep said:


> In d2 you could use sandbox to run two instances of d2 then create a lan game and dump your stuff on a newly created character.




I'm almost tempted to start all over again!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (17/10/17)

Stosta said:


> I'm almost tempted to start all over again!!



Lol d2 is a classic. Just do it you won't regret it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (17/10/17)

Stosta said:


> The first Diablo is what got me into gaming in the first place! I have played that game and still love it to this day, I really wish that they would remaster it or something because the only thing I don't like is the shocking resolution options!
> 
> Two and Three were enjoyable enough, but I just fell in love with the dark brutality of the first one. Especially for it's time it really was a dark game, I had to play it without my mother's knowledge because she hated it.
> 
> My best friend (who introduced me to it) still gets pissy with me because I will randomly quote the game where it really has no place


There is no inappropriate time to quote D1 ... get better friends

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

TheV said:


> There is no inappropriate time to quote D1 ... get better friends


Hahaha!

That is a very good point actually!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eisenhorn (17/10/17)

Question to D3 players, do you play Solo, with IRL friends or online friends/guilds?
Reason I ask is I've only played solo and am interested if it's worth it to find people to play with? 


Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter (17/10/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Question to D3 players, do you play Solo, with IRL friends or online friends/guilds?
> Reason I ask is I've only played solo and am interested if it's worth it to find people to play with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


I play solo (man that sounds bad if you have a twisted mind).
I don't have wifi at home as I live in the sticks.
Sometimes my wife and I participate in a game of Diablo 3 together (sounds better)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (17/10/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Question to D3 players, do you play Solo, with IRL friends or online friends/guilds?
> Reason I ask is I've only played solo and am interested if it's worth it to find people to play with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk



I also play solo and to make it even worse I am on a Korean server with crapy ping but all my characters are there so might change and start from scratch when my friends decide to stop playing pubg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (17/10/17)

So what's your favorite class in d3?

I am currently a crusader fan just because I only purchased the ros expansion a few months ago. Just love this class a real tank with decent dps. And crowd control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (17/10/17)

Barb and Necro are by far my fav, followed by Deamonhunter, Witchdoctor, Monk, Crusader then Wizard.
I find Crusader has too low DPS, but that might be because I have not managed to find a decent build on mine yet. *Also only bought RoS a few months ago

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (17/10/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Barb and Necro are by far my fav, followed by Deamonhunter, Witchdoctor, Monk, Crusader then Wizard.
> I find Crusader has too low DPS, but that might be because I have not managed to find a decent build on mine yet. *Also only bought RoS a few months ago
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk



Nice thanks for the order.
I like the barb alot but need good gear for mine seems like I have been lucky with my two crusaders so far but still hunting for better gear the one thats in season has all the gear the other one out of season needs to become epic.


----------



## Eisenhorn (17/10/17)

If anyone is interested in joing up for a round of D3 my battletag is:
Eisenhorn#2799

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314 (17/10/17)

Wow - I thought this thread died the day I started it (almost 4 months ago)! Awesome to see a few Diablo fans on the forum. 


87hunter said:


> I started playing D2 in 2009 when I got my first laptop, I didn't get far in D1.
> I then bought D3 out for xbox360 as the expansion came out.
> 
> I have a level 59 paladin (one more level) and a level 20 Demon Hunter.
> ...


All it takes is 30 seconds of playtime, and she'll be completing Act 5 in no time. Worth it just to unlock Adventure Mode. Paladin was my first hero - didn't turn out to be my favorite class, but I def have some sentimental attachment. I remember being completely blown away when that game came out, and my trusty Paladin will never be forgotten 



Stosta said:


> The first Diablo is what got me into gaming in the first place! I have played that game and still love it to this day, I really wish that they would remaster it or something because the only thing I don't like is the shocking resolution options!
> 
> My best friend (who introduced me to it) still gets pissy with me because I will randomly quote the game where it really has no place


"Stay a while and listen" would be a good title for this thread  @Stosta I would def play a remastered D1. I heard they remastered D2 using the Starcraft engine. Apparently it was done well, but I haven't played it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (17/10/17)

Friep said:


> So what's your favorite class in d3?
> 
> I am currently a crusader fan just because I only purchased the ros expansion a few months ago. Just love this class a real tank with decent dps. And crowd control.


I like the Necromancer and Witch Doctor best. 
If you are into the "end-game" aspect, the two most powerful in terms of solo greater rifts are Necro's and Wizards atm, but the new patch (in a couple of weeks) should equalize the classes and buff a lot of skills and gear in order to create much more end-game build diversity. That will be a good thing, because there are only 2 or 3 viable builds for greater rifts in each class currently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (17/10/17)

Very funny (and typical) scenes for Diablo players:

Finding that seriously rare legendary in Diablo 2


Hero _almost _dies in Hardcore mode in Diablo 3


Hero _actually_ dies in Hardcore mode in Diablo 3 (due to lag)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (18/10/17)

Friep said:


> One of my friends who gets irritated with any game containing magic saw the load screen from D1 and he said: "Is dit die duiwel daai ja dus hy daai."



When I saw the Assassin in D2:LoD, my first thought was "help my ma, die duiwel is los in my broek".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## TheV (18/10/17)

RichJB said:


> When I saw the Assassin in D2:LoD, my first thought was "help my ma, die duiwel is los in my broek".


^ Top comment of 2016

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (19/10/17)

I loved D2, but my dad got really sick and temporally died (they resuscitated him several times, and he's still here to bug the shit out of me) in the passage outside of my room while I was jamming it one Saturday morning, so I always associated it with that and stopped playing. I picked up D3 and the expansion a couple years back but never really got in to it, I'm not a huge fan of the modern blizzard aesthetics, I felt it was too cartoony and PC. I always hear mumbling over a D2 remake, is this real or am I imagining it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

